# Billboard Boxcars and Reefer Cars in the Real World



## ShockControl

For many decades, I have seen billboard cars in model form - generally cheap, glossy plastic Tyco monstrosities from the 1970s - but I don't think I've ever seen a real-world example, either in person or in photos. 

What is the story with billboard cars? How prevalent were they? It is my understanding that the government put the kibosh on this practice at some point, because of interstate commerce laws or the like. Did the content of the cars have anything to do with the products depicted? Were there really Baby Ruth and Tropicana cars? 

There is not much info on the interwebs that I could find.

Thanks in advance, as always.


----------



## cv_acr

ShockControl said:


> For many decades, I have seen billboard cars in model form - generally cheap, glossy plastic Tyco monstrosities from the 1970s - but I don't think I've ever seen a real-world example, either in person or in photos.
> 
> What is the story with billboard cars? How prevalent were they?


I understand that at a time, these were reasonably common, but this was about a century ago.



> It is my understanding that the government put the kibosh on this practice at some point, because of interstate commerce laws or the like.


This is true. Note that the prohibition was against having third party billboard advertising on the car; the cars owner or lessee could have their own lettering as prominent as desired.



> Did the content of the cars have anything to do with the products depicted?


Not necessarily, and that was the point of the prohibition. Imagine if you will, that this practice was still allowed, and a railroad owned boxcar with advertising for Pepsi was supplied to Coke for loading...



> Were there really Baby Ruth and Tropicana cars?


Most old Tyco car paint jobs were complete fabrications and fantasies.

That said, Tropicana actually did and still does own their own reefers with their logos on it.


----------



## mopac

you tube has many videos of Tropicana cars. They were complete trains. I guess still are.
Billboard cars were before my time so I am not sure about them. Our local train museum
has an old wooden Budweiser box car.


----------



## ShockControl

Thanks for the replies!

So I guess this brings up a related question: How common is/was it for corporations to own (or lease) their own railroad cars, with their corporate logos? 

We've talked about Tropicana. 

Obviously, there are all the oil companies and tank cars.

I suppose a lot of produce and meat-packing companies had their own reefer cars. 

Any other obvious examples?


----------



## cv_acr

Covered hoppers owned by grain companies and elevators.

Lots of power companies own their own coal cars which run in full unit trains, but these just have the basic markings.

Lots and lots of privately owned cars out there with just basic marks.


----------



## ShockControl

Great info, thank you!


----------



## raleets

I've tried to keep in mind one simple fact........my model railroad is my 'fantasy' world. Therefore, most anything goes, including billboard cars and oil company tankers.
I'm a HUGE Michigan State University Spartan fan (and alumni) so you can bet your bottom dollar I have a couple of green and white Spartan cars on my layout.
Always remember.......it's YOUR railroad!!
Bob


----------



## ShockControl

raleets said:


> Always remember.......it's YOUR railroad!!


Thanks. We all have different thresholds for "realism." I've always drawn the line at billboard cars, even when I was a kid.


----------



## shaygetz

http://www.amazon.com/Billboard-Refrigerator-Richard-Kaminski-Hendrickson/dp/1930013221


----------



## sjm9911

Shaygetz, pricey! I could buy a whole train!


----------



## shaygetz

Trying to show the existence of billboard cars....I never pay more than $1 for a book myself.


----------



## ShockControl

Oy vey! So there _was_ a Baby Ruth car after all. The mind boggles…

Now I owe an apology to Tyco...


----------

